# Apple's iOS 7 makes users sick



## quagmire (Sep 27, 2013)

> *Summary: A flurry of complaints show that some iPhone and iPad users who upgraded to the latest operating system are physically feeling worse for wear.*
> 
> After upgrading Apple devices to the latest operating system, iOS 7, users have reported feeling physically ill because of navigation animations.
> 
> ...



-Source



> Forging new frontiers in fanboi fragility, some members of the iDevice community have taken to Apple's discussion forum to complain that iOS 7 makes them want to puke.
> 
> No, their nausea isn't being caused by mere aesthetic revulsion. Rather, the source is iOS 7's many zoom animations along with the slight parallax effect that iOS 7 uses to create the illusion of 3D display layers – home-screen backgrounds, for example, can be seen to shift slightly behind icons as a user rotates their phone.
> 
> ...



-Source


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2013)

Whoa.
This time Apple's have out done itself. Poor iPhone users.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't experienced this yet and don't look forward to such a dumb situation!


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 29, 2013)

damn.. I wonder what would happen to them if they had Android phones &used some 3D theme ( from go launcher ).. 
Probably dead in sometime.. 



> just used my phone for about 20 minutes and now I feel like I'm going to vomit."


*www.smiteahippie.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/simpsons_nelson_haha2.jpg


----------



## Flash (Sep 29, 2013)

Android & WP : iOS dude! Don't copy if you can't paste!
iOS: It's true guys!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 29, 2013)

yep. pretty nauseating. skeumorphic > flat. all the bright primary colours make looks like some kindergarten toy for kiddies. 
bad move by Jony
for ios users who like their devices in current state, stick it out with 6.x till apple updates the update


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Android & WP : iOS dude! Don't copy if you can't paste!
> iOS: It's true guys!


----------



## mastervk (Sep 30, 2013)

I have upgraded my ipad and dont have any issues.I like the new iOS.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 12, 2013)

this thread is so funny


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

Same used to happen to windows users too.. now they are immune to it. the worst of it was when Windows ME was released.


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2013)

my friend's iphone 4s keeps asking him update to ios 7, but he's reluctant


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> damn.. I wonder what would happen to them if they had Android phones &used some 3D theme ( from go launcher )..
> Probably dead in sometime..
> 
> 
> *www.smiteahippie.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/simpsons_nelson_haha2.jpg



Haha...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn....Whats the use of a phone if it makes you sick.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2013)

with android, its all choppy business so no chance of motion sickness. apple made it smooth so not even good things look bad lol


----------

